
Microsoft open-sources its patent portfolio - SkyMarshal
https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/microsoft-open-sources-its-entire-patent-portfolio/
======
solarkraft
Patents are open source by default. This is a non-aggression pact.

Also: Hasn't this been out for weeks?

------
tqh
Would be nice to see some MS projects become open source if they are serious.
Edge?

